# Blood Red Mini Carpet Anemones - S. Tapetum



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

We just received a handful of these tiny anemones. All very sticky and in great shape.


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow nice looking how much are they?


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Pm Sent. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re carpet*

yes how much are they. plmk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you think these are safe in a tank with tiny fish, like D. grissingeri and Eviota spp?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

teemee said:


> Do you think these are safe in a tank with tiny fish, like D. grissingeri and Eviota spp?


I have lost a few small gobies and a tiny damsel to them. Depends on tank size and luck. I'd say it would be comparable to a hadoni with large fish.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

I will answer you this way:

There is a "text-book" solution and an "in-reality/in practice" solution to most problems. Sometimes these are the same; at other times they are mutually exclusive.

As with most carpet anemones; I always inform customers that sooner or later your most prized/favourite fish (not necessarily your most expensive) will end up being stung or a meal.

That being said; THESE particular anemones will be fine in most reefs with small/medium/larger fish. Your "micro" fishes....perhaps not. The sting and stickiness is that of a traditional carpet anemone.

I hope this helps.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, it does. I guess they're not suitable, too bad they're really nice!



Coral Reef Shop said:


> I will answer you this way:
> 
> There is a "text-book" solution and an "in-reality/in practice" solution to most problems. Sometimes these are the same; at other times they are mutually exclusive.
> 
> ...


----------

